# BBQ mats??



## old golfer guy (Oct 22, 2017)

A friend had these on our last RV trip and really liked them. He said you still get grill marks and things cook evenly but you don't have any clean up on your grill or smoker. Any body use them? Mats or mesh?
Dale


----------



## squidez (Oct 22, 2017)

Never heard of them.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2017)

I use them for ground beef jerky, but they work with anything.
http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/46.htm
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 23, 2017)

Might not get as much flavor from drippings on charcoal with a deflector under the food. you could use a big grill pan .


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2017)

The ones I have are mesh, so the drippings go thru.
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 23, 2017)

smokinal said:


> The ones I have are mesh, so the drippings go thru.
> Al


 different kind than the one he's talking about I think


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 23, 2017)

If you cooked stuff that wasn't greasy I can see it would be ok.  Put 8 hamburgers on it and you have a pool of grease you would want to be trying to scrape off during your cook.


----------



## troutman (Oct 23, 2017)

I use the Frogmat which is what Al described, works great on fish and veggies.  The solid looking mat above may be advantageous but the picture makes it look like there's no cooking grease what-so-ever.  In the real world grease would be running all over the place so I'm trying to understand the advantage.  Almost seems like your're creating a flat top.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 23, 2017)

troutman said:


> I use the Frogmat which is what Al described, works great on fish and veggies.  The solid looking mat above may be advantageous but the picture makes it look like there's no cooking grease what-so-ever.  In the real world grease would be running all over the place so I'm trying to understand the advantage.  Almost seems like your're creating a flat top.



Yes. imagine cheap hamburger ... lol

The idea is for no clean up or food sticking to the grill. That would sorta not be the case with the mat with holes in it. Cook an egg on those mats ..


----------



## old golfer guy (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks for the input guys. I think I am going to buy the mesh mats and use in the smoker for burgers and poppers. Will use on the grill for fish and vegetables. 
Dale


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 23, 2017)

old golfer guy said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I think I am going to buy the mesh mats and use in the smoker for burgers and poppers. Will use on the grill for fish and vegetables.
> Dale



Some use mesh ones for meatloaf also.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 23, 2017)

I have 4 Frog Mats--mesh.  They're great for fish, veggies, burgers, jerky--that sort of thing.  Clean up great in the dishwasher.
Gary


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 24, 2017)

I have a set of the Yoshi mats, not the newer copper ones.I cook poppers without them and the bacon gets crispy and any cheese that oozes out stays on the mat and gets nice and crispy also. I get no flare ups with them when doing anything wrapped in bacon, or chicken. I don't use them to make burgers because I want a little flame to help get that nice crust, although I sure you could.


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 24, 2017)

I have the Qmatz which I use in the smoker for things like almonds which are obviously too small to fit on a rack.

Question: can you really use these on a BBQ where the temps get well beyond 500 degrees? I'd be afraid of the "plastic" material breaking down.


----------



## geo315 (Oct 24, 2017)

old golfer guy said:


> A friend had these on our last RV trip and really liked them. He said you still get grill marks and things cook evenly but you don't have any clean up on your grill or smoker. Any body use them? Mats or mesh?
> Dale


Mats.  I use them for making pizza.  Sometimes on the grill too. G.


----------



## bbqsmokee (Jan 26, 2018)

what are they made up of? Is it safe to use them on grill?


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 26, 2018)

bbqsmokee said:


> what are they made up of? Is it safe to use them on grill?


Q-Matz. 

From that link: "Q-MATZ are Teflon Coated Fiberglass Mats. ... Q-MATZ are constructed from materials that are FDA Compliant."


----------



## old golfer guy (Jan 26, 2018)

I have used them on the smoker and seem then used on a grill. They do a great job for smoking poppers. have not tried them at high temps yet but think they will be just fine.


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 26, 2018)

I have the older Masterbuilt mats both 30 and 40 inches, they claim that there good to 500 degrees. The older matts are discontinued and there new matts claim there good to 300 degrees. I think most matts have some kind of temp rating stated on the packaging.

I only use them for small foods that would fall through the smoker or barbecue grates, other then that it's just as easy to clean the smoker grates in the sink or dishwasher and burn off the barbecue grate with a good wire brushing as it is to wash the grilling mats.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 27, 2018)

I had some of the solid mats like Johnny posted, I didn't care for them much.
But one day, while scrubbing Salmon off my rusty old grates, I was thinking and remembered the little used mats.
I cut them up on my paper cutter, and wove the strips into my rust old grates.
Now... those solid mats work.








Oh, and there's still enough rust so I get my iron....


----------

